# Yellow jersey ettiquite



## rsosborn (May 19, 2008)

So what's the deal with the yellow jersey winner? Does he have to change the rest of his kit and bike to match? 

Seems like everyone has a matching bike after they win it. That would mean they all have a yellow bike, shoes, helmet "just in case".


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Sometimes the stuff is made overnight. I believe Chavanel's Merckx was done so since, no offense to him and his team, no one really knew it was coming - especially when he was holding two jerseys.

They don't _have to_ have matching stuff from what I understand, but hey: you're at the top of the GC for who knows how long. Time to be the hot **** while you can.

I assume the UCI has yellow jersey's setup for any team at least.


----------



## mmoose (Apr 2, 2004)

The have a jersey printing machine in a trailer. So they can make a jersey for any team within 20 minutes or so (in the right size). I think all the team specific info is in the general area, not just spread out across the entire jersey.

Reference: one of those filler segments from a tour about 10 years ago.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

You can bet they had a yellow bike in the bus for Cancellara, was a fairly safe bet that he would be wearing yellow after the prologue.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Specialized was pretty certain that Contador would be leading the race at some point.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

It's all Cipo's fault


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

godot said:


> It's all Cipo's fault


I was just gonna say that. Remember the in-race impromptu commercial? Yellow Jersey, yellow shorts, yellow shoes, and yellow Cannondale bike. Moto pulls alongside, and Mario starts gesturing and shouting, "Eet's a can-own-dale; eet'sa the best-a bike!" 

There'll never be another rider with his combination of style and ability. I love Cav and Ale Jet, but everybody seems bland compared to the Lion King.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Madatory Cipo pix to follow:


----------



## dwgranda (Sep 8, 2009)

You kind of tip it off that this stuff is on the fly when you have a yellow and green bike.


----------



## rsosborn (May 19, 2008)

What's "House" doing on a road bike???





Creakyknees said:


> Madatory Cipo pix to follow:


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Great pics, the guy climbed as poorly as me but man could he motor a sprint.


----------



## cruso414 (Feb 20, 2004)

how does Cippo get away with wearing sh!t like that while LA and RS had to change during the race?


----------



## Uprwstsdr (Jul 17, 2002)

cruso414 said:


> how does Cippo get away with wearing sh!t like that while LA and RS had to change during the race?


One person, not the team, and he paid hefty fines.


----------



## rsosborn (May 19, 2008)

cruso414 said:


> how does Cippo get away with wearing sh!t like that while LA and RS had to change during the race?


And LA and RS registered with one kit, and showed up to race in another.


----------



## mendo (Apr 18, 2007)

They don't have to have a yellow bike or anything, but it's great advertising for the equipment sponsors.


----------



## cruso414 (Feb 20, 2004)

rsosborn said:


> And LA and RS registered with one kit, and showed up to race in another.


so Cippo registered all those stupid outfits? Is that why he was fined so many times for not wearing his registered kit?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Ventruck said:


> Sometimes the stuff is made overnight. I believe Chavanel's Merckx was done so since, no offense to him and his team, no one really knew it was coming - especially when he was holding two jerseys.
> 
> They don't _have to_ have matching stuff from what I understand, but hey: you're at the top of the GC for who knows how long. Time to be the hot **** while you can.
> 
> I assume the UCI has yellow jersey's setup for any team at least.


the UCI doesn't have anything to do w/ it, it's the ASO (they run the tour, and a few other big races)...like someone below said, they have a trailer w/ the ability to either screen or sublimate on site, can't remember how they do it. it's probably the same at the giro and the vuelta. 
here in the states, we have sublimated squares of fabric w/ the sponsors logos, and we spray glue it onto whatever jersey we need to for podium and the next days stage.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

cruso414 said:


> how does Cippo get away with wearing sh!t like that while LA and RS had to change during the race?


He was Cippollini!


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

I think if you get virtual yellow in the middle of the stage you should stop real quick and grab one of those Mavic Yellow bikes.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I laugh every time I see the polka dot covered bikes.. Just doesn't look right IMO. However if I were able to obtain that jersey you better believe I'd have a bike by overnight delivery.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

I bet the Shack had a yellow bike prepared for Lance. Oh well...


----------



## MrDomino (Dec 30, 2008)

ph0enix said:


> I bet the Shack had a yellow bike prepared for Lance. Oh well...


THIS JUST IN: Landis says they're going to sell it to raise money for...


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

ZoSoSwiM said:


> I laugh every time I see the polka dot covered bikes.. Just doesn't look right IMO. However if I were able to obtain that jersey you better believe I'd have a bike by overnight delivery.


This looks right to me.... but then again.


----------



## bwhite_4 (Aug 29, 2006)

rsosborn said:


> What's "House" doing on a road bike???


I think you mean, when did Cipo land an acting role as a Dr. Pay respect where respect is due.


----------



## johnlh (Sep 12, 2008)

MrDomino said:


> THIS JUST IN: Landis says they're going to sell it to raise money for...


Proceeds go to the Floyd Landis Crab in a Bucket Fund.


----------

